# Cut my bands, can't draw them back now



## Dubroq (Jun 16, 2021)

So I'm new to the hobby and after a year off due to eye problems, I'm back to shooting again. I replaced the bands that had sat for a year with a set that came with the slingshot I got from Simple Shot. I followed the directions on my active band length and now I can't draw back to my anchor spot, like I'd have to be a powerlifter to do it. So for these bands, instead of dividing by 5, should I just give myself an inch or two more? I went from 10 to 6 and no way Jose, I'm getting a shoulder workout and I'm a pretty big dude.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Yeah leave an extra inch or so. I like to shoot with 4x or 4.5x elongation. Some rubber really stacks at 5.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Always cut the bands little by little, I ruined several bandsets by cutting them too much.

Cut them a little and if you see that they are still soft, cut them a little more.🎯


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I run into a similar thing now and then. There is a fine line between where elastic continues to stretch and where it hits the wall and stacks quickly. And it is different for every brand of elastic, some stretch further and some less so before hitting this wall. Call it part of the art of the active length.

I attach my bands by tying them on with wrap and tuck. I usually leave them a good inch or more long and I can adjust the active length by tying them a little longer or a little shorter without actually cutting them off.

One or two re-ties to adjust the active length a bit and I usually have them dialed in really well.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

What is your draw length?

What bands are you using?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

If you were comfortable with your first set, check the differences between the old and the new. Take a new set and stretch it to where it's comfortable for you and then set up your slingshot for comfort... then if you want more power later, you can shorten them.


----------



## Dubroq (Jun 16, 2021)

brucered said:


> What is your draw length?
> 
> What bands are you using?


They were made for 7/16 shot. Originally they were 10" and I cut them to 6 plus an inch for the clamp, I have a 30" draw.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Dubroq said:


> They were made for 7/16 shot. Originally they were 10" and I cut them to 6 plus an inch for the clamp, I have a 30" draw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


That's odd then....those don't sound like they should be too difficult to be pulled back to your anchor or even past.

Weird.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Dubroq said:


> So I'm new to the hobby and after a year off due to eye problems, I'm back to shooting again. I replaced the bands that had sat for a year with a set that came with the slingshot I got from Simple Shot. I followed the directions on my active band length and now I can't draw back to my anchor spot, like I'd have to be a powerlifter to do it. So for these bands, instead of dividing by 5, should I just give myself an inch or two more? I went from 10 to 6 and no way Jose, I'm getting a shoulder workout and I'm a pretty big dude.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


I would say try with a light band set 0.45 or 0.5 mm. Once you get used to it you can try 07 or 0.8 if you hunt.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! I’ve ran into some SS black like that. I had a whole roll of .6 that I made my normal cuts on and it hit the wall 4” short of full draw. After that they wouldn’t budge. 
I’d say when you order more take em down to 8” active and proceed with cation. It’s just certain rolls.


----------



## Dubroq (Jun 16, 2021)

So I received this in the mail today from @Ibojoe as a care package to go help me get a feel for my draw weight and length. Thank you Joe, way too generous!!!! Cannot wait to go shoot today after work!!!!!









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Dubroq said:


> So I received this in the mail today from @Ibojoe as a care package to go help me get a feel for my draw weight and length. Thank you Joe, way too generous!!!! Cannot wait to go shoot today after work!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I would have seen this sooner Im across the bay from ya in Newport News. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubroq (Jun 16, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Wish I would have seen this sooner Im across the bay from ya in Newport News.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


We gotta shoot sometime!! Are there any local 757 clubs or gatherings?

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Dubroq said:


> We gotta shoot sometime!! Are there any local 757 clubs or gatherings?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Not that I'm aware. There is an indoor archery range in Newport News, the owner is thinking about a Slingshot League

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------

